# Finally ready to wait!



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Here it is - my 110 freshwater setup. Finally got everything where I want it now I just have to wait for it all to grow in lol. Don't mind the debris I just did a water change


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats
Looks great !
Enjoy this time with your new tank 
All of us are in a rush and sometimes it's just nice to sit back and gaze upon the fruits of our labor


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nice heater 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

sig said:


> nice heater


It's the centerpiece of the tank, really


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

3 weeks later, a few new plants and some aquascaping help by the fishes 
For those interested, tank stock is:
4 angelfish
9 panda cory catfish
1 albino cory catfish
1 king tiger pleco
1 emperor pleco
1 female betta
7 western rainbowfish
3 boesemani rainbow fish
4 turquoise rainbowfish
2 pearl gouramis
3 rosy barbs
14 rummynose tetras
2 mystery snails plus a bunch of eggs waiting to hatch


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Woah, great update and nice fish load 
A woman, or should I say a person after my own heart 
The albino corys will hang out together so maybe add another few  of those 
Keep up the great work !


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Woah, great update and nice fish load
> A woman, or should I say a person after my own heart
> The albino corys will hang out together so maybe add another few  of those
> Keep up the great work !


I got the albino cory because he was the only one in the tank at the store and I thought he would appreciate 9 panda cory friends lol. I'll keep my eyes open for a few more next time I'm in a store.


----------

